# My Marine Tank



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

I finally took a video of my tank. Some of the dudes like my Antler Crab are round the back of the rocks, I'll try and get them later.

The rocks don't touch the glass at any point so there is a nice flow of water all round.

The Lights are TMC AquaRay LED's on 2 digital faders, you should see the lightning setting









Enjoy the music lol

<iframe width="560" height="345" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/z-UA0djp1rM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen


----------

